# zune to oem indash 6 disc



## kw903 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi, Will the zune intergrate with the 06 indash 6 disc changer w/sirius? Does it interface like the ipod? Should I go with an oem if available or are the aftermarket superior?


----------



## pirateBooty_340 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: zune to oem indash 6 disc (kw903)*

I'm looking for the same info. Did you find out anything? This is actually the deciding factor of buying the Zune.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kw903 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: zune to oem indash 6 disc (pirateBooty_340)*

Hi, I never got a good answer except from VW and they said all they make is a cable for the ipod which you can get at the dealer. The zune has some other drawbacks also. One is you can only sync it to the zune site which is configured somewhat like media player 11. I've heard talk that it might not work with other sites like Rapsody, etc although I haven't tried. The tunebase fm modulator works ok but you sure don't get the cd quality sound. Would probably work ok though a different head unit that has a 1/8 plug inlet, like for use with headphones, that you could use a male to male cable. There just isn't much support for the zune yet. Hope this helps.


----------



## pirateBooty_340 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: zune to oem indash 6 disc (kw903)*

Hey, thanks for the response. I am going to buy an ipod. I primarily want it for my car so it makes more sense at this time. I don't want to use an fm modulator because of the loss in sound quality and want to control it from the head unit. Perhaps in some time, after the ipod breaks, they will have adapter for the zune. Maybe they will have another brand available by then as well. Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: zune to oem indash 6 disc (pirateBooty_340)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateBooty_340* »_Hey, thanks for the response. I am going to buy an ipod. I primarily want it for my car so it makes more sense at this time. I don't want to use an fm modulator because of the loss in sound quality and want to control it from the head unit. Perhaps in some time, after the ipod breaks, they will have adapter for the zune. Maybe they will have another brand available by then as well. Thanks again!









for your ipod, use this unit to control the ipod from the radio, and keep your factory sat
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html









I hope to have a solution for the zune's availble soon, however it will be more than likely a simple solution that will just charge the Zune and import the audio
for the ability to control the device from your stock radio, nothing beats an ipod because of its huge support in the industry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrownSoda (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: zune to oem indash 6 disc ([email protected])*

I'd love to have something to integrate my zune into the Corrado. I don't need to control it with the deck and I'm willing to invest in an aftermarket headunit. Any help enfig gods?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: zune to oem indash 6 disc (BrownSoda)*

bump for Zune to OEM integration!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: zune to oem indash 6 disc (BrownSoda)*

Sure. Some of the new pioneer radios have a USB input. GIve me a call and I can walk you through it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: zune to oem indash 6 disc (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_bump for Zune to OEM integration!


THe dension Gateway 300 and 400's both have USB integration for you can use the Zune through the OEM radio. THe 300 is $225 the Gateway 400 Add external CD changer retention is $300
Link To: The Dension website about the Gateway 300


----------

